# Deep frying a brined turkey



## mhentz (Nov 15, 2006)

Is it possible to deep fry a brined turkey or will all the water cause a problem with the oil? 

Thanks,
Mhentz


----------



## nightcook (Nov 9, 2006)

The water in the turkey will cause a major problem when dropped into boiling oil. I've Cajun-fried turkeys before and you need to be very careful when placing them in the hot oil because any liquid in the turkey will cause it to boil over in a very violent chemical reaction. I only use butter based or oil based marinates and still have to VERY SLOWLY lower the turkey into the oil. I would seriously consider letting the brined water drain from the turkey before deep frying it. If your are doing this at home (and I hope outside) take every safety precaution you can to make sure you or anyone else doesn't get burned. Do them right and they are great tasting turkeys but be extra careful when adding the turkey to the boiling oil. 

Bill


----------



## mhentz (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Bill - 

We have deep fried turkeys for the last 2 Thanksgivings that have been injected with marinade, but was considering the brining too. Yes, we do it outdoors and are very careful.

Mhentz


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

It is absolutely possible to deep fry a brined turkey.

In order to prevent boil over, the trick is to immerse the turkey while the oil is at a lower temp of 250 degrees F. "Once the temperature has reached 250, slowly lower the bird into the oil and bring the temperature to 350 degrees F. Once it has reached 350, lower the heat in order to maintain 350 degrees F. After 35 minutes, check the temperature of the turkey using a probe thermometer. Once the breast reaches 151 degrees F, gently remove from the oil and allow to rest for a minimum of 30 minutes prior to carving. The bird will reach an internal temperature of 161 degrees F due to carry over cooking." Deep-Fried Turkey

Again, exercise extreme caution. Don't walk away from the fryer and don't let anyone else near the fryer.


----------



## nightcook (Nov 9, 2006)

Mudbug,

That's a great tip! I use cajun seasoning on the outside of the turkey. Have you guys tried any other seasonings or rubs?

Bill


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Bill,

I've used rubs in the past. As with any rub, some of it is dissipated into the oil but it is certainly possible.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I've frequently deep fried brined turkeys and haven't had any problems. Brining increases the moisture INSIDE the cells. Once wiped off the exterior, it doesn't leak out.

Simply dry the exterior (and cavity) and you won't have any problems.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I think the fact that you are deep frying negates the need to brine. The brine keeps is moist with a longer cooking time. Frying it is a quick method that also quickly seals in the juice. I would say no to bringing a deep fried turkey.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You do not need to marinate if deep fry method is used. The bird cooks in 1/2 the time and stays tender and moist. In any event leave  bird at room temop cavity side down for 2 hours prior cooking . It will throw water. Dry the outside.. DO NOT COOK IN HOUSE or NEAR ANYTHING THAT COULD IGNITE. Be extremely careful. Use a deep fat thermometer if possible. Use a controlled heat source not just over and open fire. Some of the turkey fryers that are sold are not large enough and are flimsy  I would suggest subbing a large stockpot. Good Luck


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Just pulled out our "brined" turkey from the deep fryer, just as we have done for the past 15 years, 52.5 minutes, no problems.

YES, you DO have to be VERY careful when putting it into the fryer, I ALWAYS pull the turkey out of the brine an HOUR before planning to put it into the fryer and allow it to drain and the skin to dry.

Once dry, lower it SSLLOOWWLLYY into the hot oil, if it starts to "boil" too violently, pull the turkey UP and let it settle down.


----------



## rawbuns88 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thank you so much.  You answered exactly what I was trying to find out.  One question though...after brining the turkey over night or for however long, do you still inject the meat with a low salt marinade before you deep fry it?  Or will that be too much flavor since it's been brined??


----------



## the snake (Nov 23, 2015)

I have deep fried turkeys for many years. When you heat your oil and wish to reduce the danger of a boil over this is what I do. When my oil reaches cooking temp I sit a very large pot on the ground beside my turkey oil pot. Prior to lowering the bird I use a kitchen pan and remove one pan of hot oil, placing it into the pot on the ground and leaving the pan empty and on standby if needed for more hot oil removal. When lowering the bird, wear long sleeves, and gloves, expect hot oil to splatter, be ready, don't flinch and knock your oil over, don't just drop the bird into the oil and cause a gush of oil to exit the pot and start a very dangerous fire. If more oil needs to be removed to prevent a boil over then back the bird out and use the pan to remove more hot oil, placing it into the pot on the ground. *Lower the bird slowly, allowing the oil to calm, then re-add the oil in the pot on the ground if the bird is not fully submersed. That oil is already up to cooking temp and will then begin the timing of your cooking. I go 3 to 3 1/2 minutes per pound. Enjoy*/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Alton Brown made a pully thing and used it ti very slowly lower the turkey into the oil. Not a bad idea because it keeps you away from spitting fat.


----------



## kingfarvito (May 7, 2012)

I just use a 15 gallon pot half filled instead of the 7 gallon pot, all woes cured


----------

